# Kairos, Kai, is a year old on May 3rd



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

His birthday is May 3rd, easy to remember because daughter Andene's birthday is May 3rd too!

Kairos, so glad you came into our lives!
In Greek, his name means an appointed time or season.
Very appropriate name, because I was ready for new dog after losing my heart dog Koi. He certainly is a breath of fresh air! I love having a Miniature!

Brrr, still cold in Southern Mn, so haven't felt compelled to take his coat down. What in the world kind of trim should I do? Or, is it possible to keep a longer coat on during the summer? With his constant activity, I just don't think it would be healthy for him, too hot I would think. 
Suggestions are welcome!

Birthday Boy, Kai is a year old by maryac58, on Flickr

I love to study his face by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Kai*

What a beautiful Birthday Boy he is. You must be very proud of him. Years ago I used to walk a dog called Kai, he was a poodle mix and terribly popular - it took ages to go anywhere with him as he had so many human admirers in his neighbourhood. Not sure how his name was spelled but he was so called because Kai meant dog in the old cornish language of his owners homeland.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dear Kai:
_Happy Birthday to you!
You look FABULOUS and always do
I think you'd look mighty cute,
Shaved down to your "birthday suit"!
_

He's a living doll, he truly is! I wish you a gazillion more happy, healthy, gorgeous hair years ahead. I can't wait to see how you style him next! I'm so very glad he came into your world, he clearly lights it up--as he does mine, from afar!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

He is so pretty. I would be clipping him shorter for the summer. It won't make any difference -- he will still be gorgeous!


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Kai! He is gorgeous!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy birthday, Kai! I hope you get a special treat on your special day.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday you gorgeous critter! Wishing many, many more.

Could you put him in a shorter version of this? He looks so stunning! I must tell you, your scissor work is amazing!! You take on a lot more than I ever have with Quincy and for someone who does not do this professionally you do a frigging awesome job!!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kai! I wish we live closer to each other so that Nickel and I could celebrate your birthday in person!!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Happy Birthday, Kai! I wish we live closer to each other so that Nickel and I could celebrate your birthday in person!!!


Oh gosh, that would be great! He needs a playmate that will actually play ! My standards Luke and Ellie tolerate him, but don't really play with him.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kai!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Happy Birthday you handsome guy!

I love the clip he is in. It suits him so well. But, I know that our dogs who are in CC find the summer difficult and I am sure Kai will too. I have no suggestions since I am not a groomer, but something tells me that he will look wonderful in just about anything including his birthday suit as Chagall's mom said! LOL_


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy 1st birthday Kai. :birthday: :cake:

What a stunning boy you have and I love his cut!!!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

:birthday: Kai

It has been a real pleasure watching you grow up 
thru your mom's wonderful photos. 

May the year ahead be filled with radiant health and great joy !


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Kai! Funny how they grow up so fast! He is so beautiful - hope he had a wonderful day!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy birthday, Kai! You give all of us a present, when we get to see your exceptionally beautiful, expressive face. And get a load of that magnificent tail!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

sandooch said:


> Happy birthday, Kai! I hope you get a special treat on your special day.


Well, he didn't get a food treat, but he did get to run the fields and woods, and streams with me the day after he got a shower and groom! Its nice to keep a dog clean for at least a few days after all that work, but decided the mud, dirt and forest debris was worth it.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Happy birthday you gorgeous critter! Wishing many, many more.
> 
> Could you put him in a shorter version of this? He looks so stunning! I must tell you, your scissor work is amazing!! You take on a lot more than I ever have with Quincy and for someone who does not do this professionally you do a frigging awesome job!!!


I think you kind of read my mind, now I have to get a picture in my mind of what a shorter version of this would look like. Then if that doesn't work out either because I botched it up, or he is too hot and too much for me to take care of with swimming, then on to the next cut.

My scissor work? Seriously? Wow, nice complement, thank you. I just run his hair through my fingers, and snip snip snip the uneven stuff away. 
I really admire the Scandinavian trim, or any big coat on a standard, and am mind boggled with the time and commitment it must take to care for. I figure with a mini it is a perfect package to learn on.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Happy Birthday you handsome guy!
> 
> I love the clip he is in. It suits him so well. But, I know that our dogs who are in CC find the summer difficult and I am sure Kai will too. I have no suggestions since I am not a groomer, but something tells me that he will look wonderful in just about anything including his birthday suit as Chagall's mom said! LOL_


Thank you, I've enjoyed him so in this trim too! Going to be hard to cut that hair! I'll have to think of it as a art project!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> Happy Birthday Kai! Funny how they grow up so fast! He is so beautiful - hope he had a wonderful day!


Growing up fast, boy isn't that the truth! Maybe that is one reason so many of us get the puppy bug, it just doesn't last long enough! Then again, for some it may go on too long LOL!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Happy birthday, Kai! You give all of us a present, when we get to see your exceptionally beautiful, expressive face. And get a load of that magnificent tail!


O garsh...thanks. : ) I do love his face though, and I sure have to be on my toes to capture it in a snap because he is always on the move!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the Happy Birthday wishes and nice comments, I know I find it interesting to see the growth and transition of others puppies into adults, so I hope you find it interesting to watch Kai.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

A Belated Happy Birthday, Kai! Glad you were able to romp and play in the fields. So glad to see photos of Kai--I've become a big fan of silver-beige.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a good idea for what to do with all that hair. Bathe, blow dry till perfect, then take a short blade and shave him for summer. You are left with a nice amount of clean, soft KAI fur to have spun into a ball of yarn for you to make whatever you desire out of.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, Kai! I so enjoy viewing pictures of this most beautiful mini, he is truly in a class by himself. Your photos of him are just wonderful, I think he will look smashing in ANY cut because he is Kai, the dog that eased your heart...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is such a beautiful boy! you take such great pics! I can't get over that he is a mini.


----------

